# Quinn Bill ?



## skimass (Feb 9, 2005)

I have been a P.I. for three years on a small department and they are now looking to hire full time...If the town funds the Quinn bill for the officers already working, am I entitled to these benefits? I have a BA in Cj and Psych.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Only if you are covered under their current contract. There is no more state funding for Quinn, so its entirely up to your current contract in your town.


----------

